
Acer Set to Take On iPad with Iconia Tab A500 - davethenerd
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/acer_set_to_take_on_ipad_with_iconia_tab_a500/
======
georgemcbay
ASUS 'Transformer' is way more compelling IMO.

ASUS seems to have done a fantastic job of really differentiating their
product from the slew of Android tablets set to hit in the very near future,
while keeping the cost reasonable.

I just wish they were a bit more clear on when I could actually buy it here in
the US.

~~~
tobylane
Sale times, thats such an annoying habit with tablets. I've seen more tablets
with a undetermined date than tablets with the latest version of Android.

------
tobylane
Pretty perfect article. Even the comments are dead-on, 'I think for $50 more
most people will say ‘why not get the real thing?’ and go with the Apple
product.'

It just looks like a portable tv. Not a interactive metal clipboard. The last
iPad was iPhone shaped, the current one is iTouch shaped (much larger size of
course). Millions of people know what that means and will like it just for
that. Still, 3 and hdmi, it has a good chance (of a failing group).

